# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Liseli ve Üniversiteli Arasındaki Farklar :)

## veli

liselinin karnı tok, üniversitelininki hep açtır

liseli eve geç kalma telaşı içindedir, üniversiteli kalcak ev telaşı

liseli arabesk/fantezi dinler, üniversiteli rock/metal

liseli çalışmadan ders geçer, üniversiteli çalışsa da geçemez

liseli; "Öss yi kazanayım rahatlicam", üniversiteli "şu okul bitsin rahatlicam" modundadir

liseli hayallerin, üniversiteli gerçeklerin peşindedir

liselinin elinden tutulur, üniversitelinin belinden

liseli vurdumduymaz, üniversiteli asla uyumaz

liseli alayına isyan, üniversiteli alayına ihsan eder

liseli çay bahçesine gider, üniversiteli kafeye

liseli aşktan anlamaz aşk peşinde koşar, üniversiteli aşktan anlar not peşinde koşar

liseli hayatı anladım, herşeyi yaşadım modundadır; üniversiteli kendimi nasıl geliştirebilirim modunda

liseli öğrenmeye karşıdır zorla öğretirler, üniversiteli öğrenmek ister zorla öğrettirir 

liseli okula zor gider, üniversiteli o kurs senin bu kurs benim gezer

liseli piknik düzenler, üniversiteli festival

liseli okey/bilardo oynar, üniversiteli tabu/bowling

liseli üniformadan şikayet eder, üniversiteli yarın ne giysem derdinden

liseli okulu asar, üniversiteli evi

liseli "zengin olcam", üniversiteli "memur olcam"

liseli counter strike oynar, üniversiteli play station

liseli kızlar hakkında "liselim" diye şarkılar yapılır, üniversitede "işletmelim", "eğitim fakültelim" tarzı vakalar yoktur

üniversiteli nereye geldim sorusuna cevap bulamadığı için ne oldum delisi olur, liseli ise büyüdüğünü sandığı için ne oldum delisi 

liseli kuralları çiğnemek için uğraşır(orda burda gizli gizli sigara içer), üniversiteli kuralsızlıktan rahatsız olur("ya bu okula elini kolunu sallayan giriyor ya..")

ASLINDA İKİSİ DE AYNI KİŞİDİR... ARADAKİ FARK SADECE BİRAZCIK ZAMAN...

----------

